# L.A. marathon / Acura bike tour



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

Anyone gonna do this ride? If you have done it before, what can I expect? This will be my first time. Looking forward to it. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Won't be riding, I'll be running*

Looking forward to running my 14th consecutive LA Marathon that day. I keep thinking if I do enough of them I'll get it right one of these times. Now if I can only get in ahead of my wife this year!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

*15,000*

you and 15,000 fellow bikers before dawn. for the first few miles is pretty slow and tight so be very aware of those around you. a few "stoppings" early on but nothing like the bike show fiasco fun ride.

if you're intent is to race, arrive early and claim a spot up front at the start. otherwise it's a mellow cruise through closed streets of l.a. pretty good for people watching - both the entrants and spectators.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Like Tumbleweed said, it's jammed at the beginning and take 2 or 3 miles for the riders to begin to sort themselves out. I've done it every year since the beginning, except last year, and figure the best way to approach it is to enjoy the opportunity to ride around a good chunk of L.A. without worrying about motorists, and not to try to hammer. Remember that a lot of riders will be people who haven't taken their bikes out of the garage in 5 years and they're pretty slow and shaky. There are a surprising number of children, too. 

Unless the route has been significantly changed, the only real "climbing" is a 2-block stretch along the way between Venice and Robertson Blvds; it is steep, but short. Most years, it's been surprising cold at the start of the ride, but as soon as the sun is up, it gets better. 

Say "Hi!" to the bearded clydesdale on the Bianchi Axis--that'll be me.


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be there, I will have a bike trailer with my Jack Russel Terrier "Chopper" in it.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Arrive early and expect to weave in and out of traffic for the first 3-4 miles. Like in the previous post, expect about 15,000 riders...kids on BMX bikes, beach cruisers, tandems, recumbents (w/wo fairings), etc. You're gonna need some patience at the start too. Last year, my buddy and I lined up on the street (like you're supposed to) about middle of the pack but there were hundreds of other riders lined up on the sidewalks (on both sides of the street) waiting to sneak into the front...it was a madhouse. It's not a race since there is a police escort up front dictating the pace.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Last year I think the start time was around 6 AM. I was at the back of the pack at 5:45 AM, and it took so long for everyone to get started that I remember crossing the start line around 7:15 AM. The ride was a lot of fun, and I got to see a unique perspective of Los Angeles. If you have never done it I would recommend it and the Volvo City of Angels ride (about 38 miles) in a few weeks. But I doubt that I will do it again this year. Probably just ride up to Mulholland Drive or up-and-over into the valley that day. Or goof off in downtown and try to finally assemble some sort of ride report for the folks over at the commuting and touring forum.


----------



## RoadDirtRydr (Mar 13, 2006)

The ride is set to start @ 5:45- Will we be ok if we got there by 5 am? Last year I ran the marathon, I was supposed to do it again this year but got injured, i figured by doing the ride I am still somewhat a part of the event.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

RoadDirtRydr said:


> The ride is set to start @ 5:45- Will we be ok if we got there by 5 am? Last year I ran the marathon, I was supposed to do it again this year but got injured, i figured by doing the ride I am still somewhat a part of the event.


Yes. 

If possible try to ride to the start as the exodus traffic was pretty bad last year, IIRC.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

The hot setup as far as parking goes is to find a spot along Vermont along the west side of the USC campus. I started parking there 4 or 5 years ago, and it's fine--easy to get out, no gouging by parking lot attendants, easy access to the Santa Monica Fwy, although it works best if you head west a half-mile to Normandie and then head north to I-10; Vermont does tend to get choked by the time the ride ends and you finish walking around the finish-line expo.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Do we need to pre-register or anything? Or can we just show up there?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I believe you need to go to the Expo and get your kit today, latest. Or just poach it 

another hot tip is to use the Metro trains to get downtown and avoid parking altogether.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

*wow crowded*

Home now from the the L.A Acura bike tour...Everybody was correct about crowds and being careful. Saw some vey intersting bikes and people but, what else would you expect from L.A. I had a great time and will do it again next year. Man was it cold or what?!!


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

I did that ride also. . . enjoyed it much more than I expected to, given the traffic jams on the freeways getting to the start, the ungodly early hour, and the huge number of riders--many of them distracted and inexperienced.

It was cold as hell at 5:30 AM, but developed into a delightful, sunny day. Everyone was so mellow. And what a kick, riding on some of the busiest streets in LA with not a car in sight, ignoring traffic lights. Ah!


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.solisearch.net/ims/pic.php?u=26564ISnFC&i=274209


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## RoadDirtRydr (Mar 13, 2006)

hey! i see the dog got a medal too... speaking of medals- what the heck was that medal supposed to represent?


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

The medal was for first place! Lol, just kidding. Do you mean the design? Or because it was a fun ride? I think the medal was more of a momento. The design? I couldn't tell you.


----------

